# Super Poly Magmets for AF/X



## redwog (Jan 3, 2004)

Has anyone had any experence with the Super Poly-Mags being sold 
on e-bay?
Is there a trick to using these magnets in an AF/X or t-jet? I tried a pair and they seemed to be too strong?!?!
I assume they would heat up a stock arm - right or wrong?
Any Help would be gratefully appreciated!
TG


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I believe they were for modified arms not stock.


----------



## slotcarcrz (Dec 16, 2005)

Did you get the magnets froM Nacho_car? If so I can send you a sheet on how to set up the chassis.


[email protected]


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

i GOT MINE FROM HIM. [email protected]


----------



## Gary#8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi, can you send me a setup sheet as I also have those same poly magnets. Thanks Gary.
[email protected]


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Still waiting for my setup sheet. Please


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

I bought 2 pair of them and installed them with mean greens. They are too strong for a standard arm and I think they actually slow the car down with all the extra down force. They do make the chassis stick to the track like a Super G Plus but you lose the feeling and control that Magnatractions are known for.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey R-Dub,

Took a bit of fishing to find the right stock arm in my poly magna-traction chassis. They are not all created equal. Once I weeded through a couple Arms and found a nicely ballanced one that was one of those freakish rocket arms that ya come across periodically. I lapped up the gear set with some Ultrabright and the standard magnets to really smooth things out and then switched over to the pollys after a little break in time.

No appreciable heat problems other than what you'd expect. Didnt mess with the gear ratio and other than some shoe tweakage and a drop in rear tire profile no other changes were made. Currently sports Dragula's Dragtrac sillysponges in the 460 range.

She's a nasty fast 'lil thing and handles beautifully. Admittedly I'm not running hours of enduro but it's not out of the realm of possibilty to set one up with stock parts as long as they are sweet to start with. 

Only down side is that you have to use a prybar to get it off the track...LOL


----------

